# YARRR! IT BE SEPT 19th!



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2006)

And ye sucrvey dogs all be knowin what that brings ye...

*September 19th is International Talk Like A Pirate Day*


So wenches... Give up the Booty!

Yar har har!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2006)

Shouldn't we be talking like Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> And ye sucrvey dogs all be knowin what that brings ye...
> 
> *September 19th is International Talk Like A Pirate Day*
> 
> ...


 

Ye best be watchin' who ye call a wench, matey.   irate5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 19, 2006)

Jack Sparrow be damned!  I be talkin' jist like I'se always be talkin'.  It's them other days o' th' year which has me talkin all strange-like.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Shouldn't we be talking like Jack Sparrow?



Ok...

mumble mumble mumble RUM gone mumble mumble...

No, it doesnt work.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Arrrr..All of me bosses have already started all o this blather...The worst o the lot was the one who announced that Lunch was on him at Arrrr-bys....


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> So wenches... Give up the Booty!
> 
> Yar har har!


 
The last time I asked a comely lass that she damn near run me through...


----------



## crushing (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Ye best be watchin' who ye call a wench, matey. irate5:


 

I will nay call ye a wench. But, ye do nay duel against givin' up th' booty?


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

crushing said:


> I will nay call ye a wench. But, ye do nay duel against givin' up th' booty?


 
Aye, all depends on good he is wit' th' sword?


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahoy, me  had  t' cheat  and  use  this  translator  t' talk  like  a  pirate.   Aye, me parrot concurs.

Arrr, and  this  is  my  pirate  name.  But  none  o' you  better  start  callin'  me  "Jenny".  Ahoy, or  I'll  make  you  walk  the  plank.   Aye, me parrot concurs.

       Your pirate name is:       
*       Black Jenny Read* 

     Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

A right proper name...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 19, 2006)

aye, that it is.  a name what runs me coils cold wi' fear


----------



## crushing (Sep 19, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> aye, that it is. a name what runs me coils cold wi' fear


 

Ye inspired me t' use a buccanneer avator.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Arrrr for such a terrible jest we should keelhaul ya..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> Arrrr for such a terrible jest we should keelhaul ya..


 
Aye, he may be walkin the plank fer a jest like that!


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Aye, he may be walkin the plank fer a jest like that!


 

 Ahoy Mate..That be a right proper idea..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Arrrr, wen day cross the line we take im out right proper on th' sea and send im down t' Davey Jones locker!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 19, 2006)

It is pirate day great GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Terry


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Back in the day when I was a puppeteer we use to do this "Treasure Island" show...I walked around and talked like a pirate for weeks afterward...In  town for a week and the show ran 8 times a day..I use to hear that dialog in my sleep..Shiver me timbers but that was a long time past..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Ay sit here be thinkin that me treasure chest needs a fillin.%-}


----------



## Shodan (Sep 19, 2006)

Aye,   Is  it  mightily  any  diffarnt  than  any  other  day?   Ye'll ne'er get me buried booty!  Aye,   I  always  talk  like  this, gar!  Arrr,   Now  back  t' your  duties  maties-  thar  will  be  no  slackers  har.   Gar, Where can I find a bottle o'rum?  Aye,   Hoist  the  masts-  we  have  ocean  t' co'er   Garrrrrrr!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2006)

Listen up, lest ye be longing t' dance with ol Jack Ketch.

If'n any o ye scurvey blights seen me bosun jumpin ship wit a harlot who is loose in stays, ye best be remindin 'im that I still gots his measure o' the plate what the corsair gave up afore we sent her to ten fathoms.  

He can keep 'ol prossie, an I be willin to accept the silver t pay his passage, but if me press gang finds him ashore he best be runnin lest he wind up in irons.

YARRRRR!​


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2006)

By the By, me shipmates, here be a video of the Creator of Talk Like a Pirate Day, me good Chum Cap'n Slappy, Explainin like how t use yer piehole correctly on talk like a pirate day.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 19, 2006)

All the classes I taugh were in Piraaty today. Aye Aye instead of Yes Sir, and pirate noises in general. Much fun had by all. Argggggg Tough to do at full volume for four hours straight though. Cough, cough. Arrrgggl


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

According to Yahoo it's Talk like a Pirate day again..So me harties, have at it..


----------



## exile (Sep 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> According to Yahoo it's Talk like a Pirate day again..So me harties, have at it..



Arrr, you'm be proper topside o' that, m'lad!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 19, 2007)

ARRRR today me be known by me new pirate name  ARRRRRR



> *Bloody Davy Flint*
> 
> Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Way to much grog last night..Your new pirate name is Arrrggg???


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 19, 2007)

thank god for this thread, i almost forgot.
arr.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2007)

Ayyyyy today me mateys I be a pillaging the Alma coast line.  Let ye fear me and run for your lives. irateph3


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Way to much grog last night..Your new pirate name is Arrrggg???



Yaaaaharrr!  Me name is Bloody Davy Flint!   ARRRR!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 19, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Ayyyyy today me mateys I be a pillaging the Alma coast line.  Let ye fear me and run for your lives. irateph3



Shiver me timbers!  Hoist the colors!!!!  YARRR!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2007)

Me pirate name is: Black Roger Rackham...now where be 'dos damn colors? arrrr....


----------



## morph4me (Sep 19, 2007)

Me pirate name is 


*Iron Tom Kidd *

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr! 


Ye can call me Cap'n ye scurvy dogs!!  Arrgggghhhhh!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 19, 2007)

My Nmae is 

Bloody William Rackham 






Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

*15 men on a dead mans chest, yo ho ho and a bottle of rum. Drink and the devil had done with the rest, yo ho ho and a bottle of rum, Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum..Sing me a song of the blood and thunder.Sing me a song of the great salt sea. A song of shipmates dead and gone, deadman hanging from a gallows tree...*


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2007)

> *       Dread Pirate  Rackham*
> 
> Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!



*Have a nice Sea dog tide, shipmates!*

YARRRRR!!!


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Back in me home port..Twas a long day..


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Back in me home port..Twas a long day..


 
I be swabbin' the deck still. YARR!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## thardey (Sep 19, 2007)

Let there be no mention of the foul ninjas today, 

For today we pirates be the rulers of the seas

It be takin' some practice to be talkin' the proper way

And shiver me timbers, my parrot, he agrees!

-Thardey (2 minutes ago!)


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2007)

Yarr...Me be seein' some of me own family aboard this ship...It must some  Rackem Reunion, me thinks...


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi diddly dee, the pirates life for me...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Would it be a frivalous use of the rep System to rep *Thardey* for his new avatar?  You see, I am not a pirate and so will not lightly disregard the laws of the ship that I sail on .


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Would it be a frivalous use of the rep System to rep *Thardey* for his new avatar? You see, I am not a pirate and so will not lightly disregard the laws of the ship that I sail on .


 

Use it as ye see fit Mate..


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 19, 2007)

A most excellent and apposite answer, my good fellow.  Now, would you be so kind as to surrender your vessel in the name of the Crown?  I wouldn't ask, you see, but the King tends to be severely obstinate in such matters :lol:.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> A most excellent and apposite answer, my good fellow. Now, would you be so kind as to surrender your vessel in the name of the Crown? I wouldn't ask, you see, but the King tends to be severely obstinate in such matters :lol:.


 
Ye picked the wrong ship ya bilge rat..*Avast me hearties*, he be an officer in the service of the King..Let's send him to Davey Jones locker..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ye picked the wrong ship ya bilge rat..*Avast me hearties*, he be an officer in the service of the King..Let's send him to Davey Jones locker..




Could not one man's service to a king also not be called privaterring?   

But I am always up for a good sword fight on a moving deck with the occasional gun shot and lots of cannon blasts.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Could not one man's service to a king also not be called privaterring?


 
Er ... umm ... well ... you see, we don't like to talk about that bit very much.  So if you'd just put on this nice manilla necktie the bosun's whipped up I'd be most grateful ...




Rich Parsons said:


> But I am always up for a good sword fight on a moving deck with the occasional gun shot and lots of cannon blasts.


 
Ah, I see.  That'd be a resounding "No!" then.  I've just got to nip back to the stateroom to get my most un-RN katana :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ye picked the wrong ship ya bilge rat..*Avast me hearties*, he be an officer in the service of the King..Let's send him to Davey Jones locker..


 

Crikey!  Run out to port, chainshot, doubleshot then grape (mmm, grapes ... prefer them fermented tho' ).  All hands prepare to repel boarders ... man the 50 cal ... oh darn, wrong century !


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiver me timbers..But Pirate Day has come and gone..Time to set sail for Tortuga, drop anchor and partake of some of that thar femented grape you mentioned matey..


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Ay!  The sun has set on our adventure!    Drop anchor!  I will drink to that matey!


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Ay! The sun has set on our adventure!  Drop anchor! I will drink to that matey!


 
Aye, we will scuttle that member of the Kings Navy another day..Arrrr, where be the serving wench with that wine??


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Aye, we will scuttle that member of the Kings Navy another day..Arrrr, where be the serving wench with that wine??



Yaahaar, first order of business when we return is to scuttle the king's ship!  For now, we pAARRty!  Wench?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Er ... umm ... well ... you see, we don't like to talk about that bit very much. So if you'd just put on this nice manilla necktie the bosun's whipped up I'd be most grateful ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do not like Tie's.  They are around one's neck and could be used to hurt one.  :lol:


----------



## thardey (Sep 20, 2007)

May I remind all that _TALK_ like a pirate day is over. 

Being a pirate, on the other hand . . . who can regulate that?


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 21, 2007)

thardey said:


> May I remind all that _TALK_ like a pirate day is over.
> 
> Being a pirate, on the other hand . . . who can regulate that?



Yes, you may!  May I ask, who is talking like a pirate? :uhyeah:


----------



## thardey (Sep 21, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Yes, you may!  May I ask, who is talking like a pirate? :uhyeah:



Me! Yarr!

All hand aloft to loose the Main, Fore and Mizzen T'sails, t'gallants, and Fore and main course! 

Rise Tacks and Sheets! Helm's alee! Let the headsail fly!

Hands to main braces, prepare to come about! Let go and haul! That's well! Give it a sweat!

Ahh, had to get that out of my system.


----------

